# Pinned matches pop up in Google on Android J6 phone



## dave-t (Dec 17, 2021)

Annoying pop up, namely "Update your device settings. Pinned matches lets you follow sports games and scores even when you are using other apps. Turn on 'permit drawing over other apps'"

Hi, when I use Google on my Samsung J6+ phone, the message above pops up and refuses to be deleted (see attachment). The options are to 'Open Settings' or Cancel. But Cancel causes the message to instantly reappear. There is a closed post about this problem where the best answer was a question- "have you installed any apps recently?", but it didn't get resolved.
Another suggestion on my Samsung Galaxy J6+ is the Settings/ Apps/ Special Access setting, which has an 'Appear on top' option switched on but this is currently activated for ALL of my apps. Is there an overriding setting which with remove it?
Many thanks Dave


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

> on my Samsung Galaxy J6+ is the Settings/ Apps/ Special Access setting, which has an 'Appear on top' option switched on but this is currently activated for ALL of my apps.


 Aren't you able to toggle it off?

My J3 doesn't have a Special Access setting. Instead if I click the 3 dots, one of my choices is Apps that can appear on top. I checked and most of mine are turned off.

Click on Open Settings and see what the app is that is requesting this. *Don't change anything*, simply cancel after you have seen what app this is.
Next go into setting, apps and disable the app then remove it.


----------



## dave-t (Dec 17, 2021)

Well, thanks for the suggestion but it hasn't worked. It definitely seems to be Google related, as the pop up only activates when I try to ask Google a question. Would it affect my settings if I deleted the Google app and then reloaded it?


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Android is google operating system which means you can't delete whatever google app you want to. Some google apps you can disable but you won't be able to uninstall them.


----------



## Kiziii (Jan 12, 2022)

Hi I just clicked the button on the pop up, hit the 3 buttons on the top right and reset my app preferences. No sign of the pop up now. K


----------

